# Animal tf book animation?



## Kope (May 21, 2022)

Does anyone remember an animated black and white or sketch animation that was on tv? It was about a dude who finds a book and can transform into animals, but it belongs to some evil dude and there’s a girl who needs to be rescued cause she is a bird in a cage or something.


----------

